# Science: Coffee naps are better than coffee or naps alone



## Alex (14/10/14)

http://www.vox.com/2014/8/28/6074177/coffee-naps-caffeine-science

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (14/10/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.vox.com/2014/8/28/6074177/coffee-naps-caffeine-science



Now this the way to take a proper Power Nap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/10/14)

Ah, like this....shall give it a shot.


----------



## Raslin (15/10/14)

Perfect, I am going to print, laminate and stick this article on my cubical at work, then schedule Coffee Naps for 20 min before my meetings. One needs to be alert in meetings.

Hehehehe, I attend at least 3 meetings a day.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

